# Just picked up (at long last) a Mossberg 590A1......



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 5, 2007)

And I am very, very happy with it.

If you're after a defensive shotgun and either don't like autoloaders( some of 'em jam), or can only afford a pump, well this here's the best one currently existing.

Current issue alongside the slowly growing number of Bennelli M4 autos, the only model submitted that met the US military's criteria for feed, and there is much to be said for an 8 shell capacity and a bayonet.

Discuss.


----------



## tellner (Apr 5, 2007)

It's a great gun. Friends keep asking if I want to sell mine. They're still asking


----------



## David Wilson (Apr 6, 2007)

Congrads! I've had one myself for a while. Although I personally prefer the Remington 870 (got one of them too, but it's for sport, not for "serious" use), it's hard to beat the 590. It even came with ghost-ring sights at no extra cost.


----------



## whitedragon_48 (Apr 8, 2007)

The M590A1 is my next shotgun as soon as I sell my pimped-out 500.


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 9, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> If you're after a defensive shotgun and either don't like autoloaders( some of 'em jam), or can only afford a pump, well this here's the best one currently existing.


 
Well, being a Remington 870 afficiando, I'll simply have to disagree!  

Still, you got yourself a great shotgun, and a great platform from which you can customize.  Ironclad reliability, and the Mossberg can take a beating.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 9, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Well, being a Remington 870 afficiando, I'll simply have to disagree!
> 
> Still, you got yourself a great shotgun, and a great platform from which you can customize. Ironclad reliability, and the Mossberg can take a beating.


 

Fair enough, I'll qualify that:

It's the best model *submitted for the miitary's tests* (Remington never submitted an 870 model, I'm guessing since they already had enough $$$ rolling in from the police/civilian market).


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 9, 2007)

It is an awesome shotgun. (I have one myself)  It is rugged and durable and that is what people need in a good defensive shotgun.


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 11, 2007)

What finish did you get on this?  

I'm actually hemming over purchasing one that has a Mariner's coating on it.  Beautiful matte silver finish, no glare, and holds up to anything.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 11, 2007)

Standard black/dark grey Parkerized. It was all there was and I like it. Have to make sure to do my part to scare the taxpayers anyway.


----------



## LawDog (Apr 15, 2007)

The Mossberg shotgun is often under rated. In "68" our patrol's point man usually carried a Mossberg pump. These shotguns worked very well.
Personally I own two shotguns for defense purposes,
*Remington 870 12 ga. magnum pump,
*Mossberg Bullpup 12 ga. magnum pump.
My department's patrol shot gun is an F.B.I. model 870 12ga, with a special 14" barrel, flex tabs. It has a special choke that will place a pattern of 00 buck inside the black at 25 yards.
The next town over uses a stainless steel Mossberg 12ga. pump. Those guys swear by it. I have tried it out, it is an excellent shooter. Mossberg shotguns are good guns but are often over shadowed by the "other" brand name shotgun.
Andy, I am not very familiar with the M590, how many rounds in the tube? Can it be combat loaded from the top? How many inch barrel? The stock, wood or composet? Pistol grip of combed?
Sights, does it have beaded, blade / post or optical?


----------



## Shovel Hook (Apr 19, 2007)

870 fans who like the trench gun aesthetics may want to get ahold of the old SGT Military model (maybe still produced by Wilson, not sure). With all of their usual custom work, this had a walnut stock, IIRC the heat sheild was integrated with a block over the mag extension (so the bbl and mag tube appear as one peice). Bead sight though. The most rugged appearing shotgun ever. As seen in Training day (bearing a PG) and NBK. 590's look pretty cool and old school with wood furnature, the one in Dead Presidents would not have looked out of place in the trenches of WWI. This niche of the combat weapons market, the 590 is it. Well there was the Norinco copy of the Winny 97 Trench for a while.
I got a brown/brass military sling, M-7 bayonet and 1918 Knuckle Dagger to go with mine.
is the A1 the steel guard and safety button model?


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 19, 2007)

LawDog said:


> Andy, I am not very familiar with the M590, how many rounds in the tube? Can it be combat loaded from the top? How many inch barrel? The stock, wood or composet? Pistol grip of combed?
> Sights, does it have beaded, blade / post or optical?


 
For civilians, the M590's minimum barrel length is 18.5 inches, with a five shot magazine capacity (and one in the chamber to make a total of 6).  Those in law enforcement / military, can get the 14.5 inch barrel that fits flush with this magazine.  You can also get a 28" barrel in combination with a seven or eight shot magazine.  You can also get extended magazines for use with the 18.5 inch barrel.  



As for customizations, you can do just about anything to it.  The aftermarket accessories available for it rival those of the Remington 870.


----------

